# mk4 jetta installed hids high beam light stays on...help



## JordanTampa4 (Jan 13, 2005)

i just installed hid kit into my 2005 jetta gli and when i turn on the headlights the high beam light shows up on my guage cluster. also my fog ligs wont turn on. i do have a euro switch installed. i know i installed the low beam wire to the low beam wire because when i move the turn signal forward to normally turn on the high beams the headlight shut off. 


please help


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

Since you no longer have high beams you need to ground the passenger side high beam circuit to get the fog light relay to operate.


----------



## JordanTampa4 (Jan 13, 2005)

what about the high beam light being on, on the dash


----------



## JordanTampa4 (Jan 13, 2005)

and how do i ground the high beam circuit


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I'd install a fuse holder across the high beam connections at the bulb holder; remove the high beam fuses; and install one of them in the fuse holder. 

Well, actually I wouldn't install an HID "kit" in a halogen headlight...


----------



## Maxxymus (Feb 27, 2008)

dennisgli said:


> Well, actually I wouldn't install an HID "kit" in a halogen headlight...


 I wouldn't do that too.Because of people like him,i have to tint my windows with an low tint number (risking a fine)and i also gonna start looking on a auto-dimming mirror retrofit


----------



## JordanTampa4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I got them facing down


----------



## rodgertherabit (Apr 16, 2009)

Do you have high beam bulbs installed? IF not, the highbeam light turns on when there is a malfunction in the circuit (burnt or missing bulb). There is a similar effect if the turn signals bulbs arnt installed or installed improperly


----------



## JordanTampa4 (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't have high beams because the single hid bulb in the bulb socket. Is there a way to trick the car to think therenis one installed?


----------



## CGDoig (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd like to know the answer to that as well. I'm sure because its not legal to drive around with one headlight noones ever tried. But maybe someone can.


----------

